# Amazing guitars by top luthiers- The Montreal Guitar Show slide show



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

We have just uploaded a pro photo slideshow presenting guitars of the luthiers who participated to the *2008 Montreal Guitar Show*.

I recommand you take the tour. I would be surprise if you can stop drooling!:wild:

Here it is: http://www.montrealguitarshow.ca/accueil_en.aspx

Let me know what you think!

cheers

p.s. we will have other slideshows uploaded when I come back from vacation.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Yep*

Working on my second cup for drool factor, thanks guitarjunky not sure I needed that first thing in the morning, but then I guess it was my fault for looking so early, dang I hate and love guitar shows.Ship


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks guitarjunky, great show.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the pics-reinforces my belief that cutaways are ugly on most flat tops.


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

There are indeed some very impressive craftman(woman)ship in there!


----------

